# [RISOLTO]gentoo 2007.0 - problema Grub-

## shun

ciao a tutti, rieccomi sul forum anceh se speravo di non tornarci piu per discutere di problemi sull'installazione   :Laughing: 

Ho scaricato la gentoo 2007.0, la versione da 700 mega dato che,avendo solo la rete wireless a casa ed il pennino usb, non posso fare l'installazione minimal.

Innanzitutto ho 2 HD, uno da 120 dove tengo winzozz e uno da 40 dove vorrei mettere Gentoo.

Installo Gentoo da procedura grafica, l'instsallazione va correttamente MA, c'è un ma...

Quando avvio grub non mi da winzozz ma solo gentoo.

Se faccio partire il boot dall'HD di Winzozz mi apre cmq il grub e non posso accedere a Winzozz che, dato che è l'OS con accesso a internet, mi è piu utile al momento.

Vorrei sapere se c'è qualche anima pia che mi dice come modificare il grub.conf per mettere pure winzozz, in modo tale da poter innanzitutto istallare gentoo e poi ndiswrapper per configurare il pennino wi-fi.

Onestamente mi ero stancato di kubuntu e voglio tornare a gentoo, ma è stata meno tragica la sua installazione rispetto a questa.

Grazie per l'aiuto.Last edited by shun on Wed Oct 10, 2007 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tigerwalk

aggiungi al grub la voce

```
title Windows

   rootnoverify (hd0,0)

   chainloader +1
```

ovviamente se win è sulla prima partizione del 1° hd!

----------

## shun

windows è sul primo Hd, Gentoo sul secondo.

ma posso modificare il grub durante l'installazione grafica?o mi conviene fare quella guidata ma da testo?

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *shun wrote:*   

> windows è sul primo Hd, Gentoo sul secondo.
> 
> ma posso modificare il grub durante l'installazione grafica?o mi conviene fare quella guidata ma da testo?

 

Mi sono perso qualcosa.... ma non avevi già installato e partiva solo gentoo? Se è così, digita in una console con i privilegi di root:

nano /boot/grub/grub.conf

modifica il file aggiungendo quellae voci, salva (permendo i tasti CTRL X e poi dando INVIO

Riavvia il sistema e dovresti avere anche la voce per windows al grub!

----------

## shun

beh dato che non riuscivo ad entrare su winzozz per chiedere info sul forum ho tolto gentoo, fixato mbr perchè il grub mi bloccava l'OS e ho chiesto aiuto  :Very Happy: 

bene, mi segno la riga da sostituire, installo e vado ^^

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> modifica il file aggiungendo quellae voci, salva (permendo i tasti CTRL X e poi dando INVIO
> 
> Riavvia il sistema e dovresti avere anche la voce per windows al grub!

 

manca il comando grub-install, senza non viene effettuata nessuna modifica all' MBR.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   modifica il file aggiungendo quellae voci, salva (permendo i tasti CTRL X e poi dando INVIO
> 
> Riavvia il sistema e dovresti avere anche la voce per windows al grub! 
> 
> manca il comando grub-install, senza non viene effettuata nessuna modifica all' MBR.

 

Pensavo lo avesse già installato il grub, di solito io aggiungo le voci relative ai S.O. su usb modificando il grub.conf già installato ed aggiungendo le voci.

Ovviamente, se il grub non è installato allora....

----------

## shun

ecco il sorgere di un altro problema:

re-installo gentoo con la procedura grafica ma, al contrario di prima, non mi si avvia il grub fin dall'inizio; devo, invece, selezionare l'HD di linux da boot e avviare quello.

Mi si avvia grub e mi da error 17: cannot mount selected partition o qualcosa del genere.

ho sempre piu l'impressione che l'installazione mi vada "a culo"

----------

## Onip

consiglio spassionato: usa il metodo di installazione classico di gentoo, cioè quello manuale.

Il metodo grafico non è ancora ben funzionante.

----------

## shun

provo allora a fare l'installazione da Konsole...vediamo che succede...

grazie per gli aiuti ^^

----------

## shun

niente...domani installo dalla minimal cercando di collegare il pc col cavo lan al post del wi fi, andro a comprare un cavo xD

----------

## shun

risolto installando con la minimal ^^

----------

